# Please don't operate a lathe if your stupid!!!



## Powder keg (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't even Know where to go here??? Kids need to have their a$$'s kicked then sent to home economics till they graduate. The supervision??? 

http://www.liveleak.com/e/5f2_1291152351


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 1, 2010)

your right and that is the generation coming up to our work force, think they can learn, I don't think so, maybe if it would have pulled his foot off he and his friends would possibly have learned, then maybe not, Lathe Nut


----------



## ttrikalin (Dec 1, 2010)

what a dork.


----------



## Foozer (Dec 1, 2010)

I remember many years taking a (at the time) company training so I could repair their equipment, took a bit of years to figure out that the actually nuts and bolts of it wasn't the issue. It was being able to work around the chains and gears without loosing a body part that was the true test. I managed to keep all ten, another only has nine, needless to say he wasn't hired. 5hp DC motors are unforgiving.

Much better to just let the machine KATO itself, it can be replaced. No rings, No watches, No long sleeve shirts, short hair preferred.

Robert


----------



## kcmillin (Dec 1, 2010)

Really!

What did that kid think was going to happen? 

I am sure he has seen what that lathe can do to steel. 

There was some well deserved laughing at him in the background, and now plastered on the entire internet for endless humiliation. 

Kel


----------



## bentprop (Dec 1, 2010)

Darwin award,anyone?


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Dec 1, 2010)

what was he doing? he wasnt trying to see if he could stop it was he? what an idiot.


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 1, 2010)

Actions sure speak louder than words. I bet everyone around him will sure think about safety the rest of their lives.

Kenny


----------



## rcmadness (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't think he will think about safety any more than he did before he did it. The new generation has no fear when it comes to physical harm, they don't believe getting hurt is a bad thing, its just cool or whatever they call it now. Look at the X games, motor cross and even the Olympics, if you aren't standing on the edge of near death your not even a competitor.

My current job relies on me working with a whole new generation of employees coming into a company for their first "real" job. You would be shocked at the number of them have had serious injuries from their hobbies and actions and they wear them like a badge of honor rather than seeing a few years down the road that more than likely they will be in constant pain from these injuries.

Its a shame that they don's see what they have done to themselves.

Just my opinion.  (By the way it should be a Darwin award)


----------



## metalmad (Dec 1, 2010)

THAT IS JUST PLAIN SCARY
where the hell was the supervision and what was he doing over that side anyway


----------



## tel (Dec 2, 2010)

> Kids need to have their a$$'s kicked then sent to home economics till they graduate.



Home Ec???? I think not, remember all those hot stoves and sharp knives they have! Don't know exactly where that bloke would fit in, but somewhere with LOTS of padding would seem to fit the bill.


----------



## Maryak (Dec 2, 2010)

They couldn't pay me enough to instruct such people.


----------



## steamer (Dec 2, 2010)

Part of me see's a great object lesson in this.  A new perspective has been realized.... 8)


Most of me wants to reach through the screen and throttle the A*@*&^$ ......


I'm with you Bob....."Can't fix Stupid"


----------



## rake60 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm at a total loss for words.

Rick


----------



## steamer (Dec 2, 2010)

I demonstrated the possible result of getting caught in the lathe to my son and daughter...under controlled conditions....some time back to drive home how powerfull a lathe can be.....they were both VERY impressed....my daughter won't go near it.....my son has a whole new appreciation for it.....he lets me do it.

I think that's called parenting....well, at least that what I call it. 8)



On Edit

"Safety is an Attitude"  should be required reading on this board


----------



## rlo1 (Dec 2, 2010)

With the cuts in high school shop classes, it is going to get worse. In the 70's I learned how to operate a metal lathe and basic foundry skills in high school! We were not allowed neared the machinery until we demonstrated a respect for it. Few if any kids got hurt in class.


----------



## don-tucker (Dec 2, 2010)

Can't get any worse can it,he should stick to those inane computer games they play,or am I getting to old ;D
Don


----------



## Ken I (Dec 2, 2010)

Man vs Machine

Machine always wins.

And besides it doesn't care - so what's the point.

Testostrerone trumps intelligence every time. Boys will be boys = stupid !


----------



## itowbig (Dec 3, 2010)

%#* DAM what the %@#&  stupid sons o $%#^## theres reason number one to whip there @#$% but good.
im a firm a#$% whipper if you need it then you get it.  boy im mad as hell right now GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
im going out side to kick the F%$#%$^ tree
i should not have seen this.


----------



## AllThumbs (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah they are idiots. Unfortunately, today's youth feel just as immortal as the youth from the generations before them. Most young people don't start thinking right til they are 25. This is not new to "today's" youth. We just didn't have video cameras to record (and broadcast) our stupidity back then. 

Eric


----------



## Ken I (Dec 3, 2010)

Good point Eric.

I'm glad some of my more stupid efforts were not caught on video.

Ken


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 3, 2010)

Most real jobs have a no horseplay rule. Pull a stunt like that and you are fired. I wonder how much "fun" that broken , twisted or otherwise mangled leg was. 
Also why was the power even on in the shop with no instructor in the room . I would not trust those Idiots with MY job. 
Tin


----------



## vedoula (Dec 3, 2010)

what an ar#$


----------



## steamer (Dec 3, 2010)

I suddenly remember my Kipling!

"The Secret of the machines"....next to last paragraph

But remember, please, the Law by which we live,  
  We are not built to comprehend a lie, 
We can neither love nor pity nor forgive. 
  If you make a slip in handling us you die!  
We are greater than the Peoples or the Kings 
  Be humble, as you crawl beneath our rods!- 
Our touch can alter all created things, 
  We are everything on earthexcept The Gods! 


One of my favorites.....bet this bozo has a new appreciation for it...


----------



## Anko (Dec 21, 2010)

I must have the same age as them, or maybe less

but after seeing this i feel just 1000 more intelligent! ;D

from the first day that I have my lathe, I have very careful with what I do, and not just for my fingers, also for taking care of the tooling, they are quite expensive for me, so extra carefull for breaking nothing

around the time I had my lathe (1.5 years +/-) the most significant accident has been cut a finger pulling the chips off of the way while the machine was running (with leather gloves, then I realise that using gloves wont help with protection, also put a extra risk that maybe our glove get stuck in something and rip off your hand) ..

I think one of these will not last either 1 week with a lathe in his home, they would end in pieces against the splashguard


----------



## steamer (Dec 21, 2010)

I think one of these will not last either 1 week with a lathe in his home, they would end in pieces against the splashguard,


You got that right Anko...."Can't fix stupid!" ;D

Dave


----------



## Ned Ludd (Dec 23, 2010)

"Can't fix stupid!"
Oh yes you can, it's called euthanasia! Or in this case perhaps youthanasia. 
Failing that, let them get on with it and hope they didn't get a chance to pass their genes on to the next generation.
Sometimes, when I look at the younger generation, I wonder if King Herod had the right idea. :hDe:
Ned


----------



## checkedout (Dec 23, 2010)

Ken I  said:
			
		

> ... Testostrerone trumps intelligence every time. Boys will be boys = stupid !



*THIS!*

Judging from this kids arms... he's just a muscle head trying to show off to his buddies.
He SHOULD have lost a hand / leg to this. 
It appeared he got away with it with only bruises.

Regarding the comments about "this generation"... I don't know. I seem to remember hearing stories about my father (and his father) doing PLENTY of stupid things when they were young, full of testosterone, and with their buddies encouragement/motivation.

There is a difference now in that kids aren't held responsible for their actions though. The sad thing is, that if that kid got REALLY hurt, (assuming it's in a High School somewhere), the teacher would likely have lost their job. The age we live in is messed up... certainly.

When I watched that, I was caught between wanting that kid to lose a body part to teach him a lesson, and realizing that the teacher would be the one who would REALLY pay if anything bad happened.

Dumb-ass kids.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Dec 23, 2010)

He didn't get away with just bruises. His ankle snapped. I saw the original posting by the kid who shot the video and he states that the kid's ankle was broken.


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 23, 2010)

good for him, that might be the beginning of learning and his friends also, Lathe Nut


----------



## steamer (Dec 23, 2010)

Lathenut

Sadly....(?) I have to agree with your sentiment...but alas, Me thinks this putz will just wear the broken ankle as a badge of honor......Where is King Herod...and does he have a nice big lathe ;D

Dave


----------



## checkedout (Dec 28, 2010)

I feel sorry for the shop teacher then.

I have a bad feeling that the apple didn't fall too far from the tree on this.
The kids parents are probably just as stupid as he is.
I imagine they'll want "justice" for their poor injured idiot son.

Hopefully not. I know I'm just making assumptions here, but grrr.... I have many friends who are teachers. 
This makes me angry.


----------



## mhh (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm currently under education, and that is, without a doubt, the absolute most stupid act that I have EVER seen and I have seen a lot of morons!
Most injuries happen when people are distracted or just being damned unlucky and then there are injuries like this which proves that some kids should have been a sticky spot on a bed sheet instead of being born!

DAMNIT! that is so stupid, dangerous and such a total lack of respect for something that is the most dangerous machine in a shop!

Even though it irritates me to admit that todays youth (myself being one) are such morons I quite often see something like this, thankfully not in the machinist area but I see a lot of stupid students trying to become smiths and spending more time setting fire to each other than actually learning something!

My little rant for now..... But I'm still sitting and cursing like a seaman!


----------



## Ned Ludd (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Checkedout,
At least there is photographic evidence of who is to blame for any damages. Apart from the parents, the political correctness groups, the courts, society and the manufacturers of the condom that burst when the numpty's parents got amorous (or was it pi**ed) always provided that they knew that what they were about to do would result in 20+ years of expense, which I doubt.
Trying to work out all the rants for the year, before the new season starts at the weekend. 
Happy New Rant, sorry, Year 
Ned


----------



## checkedout (Dec 29, 2010)

LOL Ned.

I think I've fulfilled my 2010 yearly Rant quota finally...


----------



## coopertje (Dec 30, 2010)

I am speechless! What a stupid ....... I believe programs like jack-ass (no offense to people who like it) encourage these kids to do such stupid things. Hope in future they will be proud of what they are able to produce with a lathe instead of this b-****.

Jeroen


----------



## checkedout (Dec 31, 2010)

coopertje  said:
			
		

> I am speechless! What a stupid ....... I believe programs like jack-ass (no offense to people who like it) encourage these kids to do such stupid things. Hope in future they will be proud of what they are able to produce with a lathe instead of this b-****.
> 
> Jeroen



Thanks for editing out the "Bull" in the word "bullshit"


----------



## max corrigan (Jan 1, 2011)

When i first saw this idiot it was on a german site, apparently he reckoned he could hold the lathe ie.stop it spinning! he obviously failed, which was probably a good thing, else he would be trying it out on other machines just to show off his strength!
Does'nt bear thinking about
Max..........


----------

